# Solved: Text not visible in Explorer?!?!



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi all,

I just put up the index page of a site I'm working on but the headings of the text is not appearing in Internet Explorer - but it's fine in Firefox. Any ideas?

www.kyotokimonos.com

I also noticed something weird.... So, in firefox I right click on the titles and it gives me a "view image" option - like it's some sort of graphic.jpg? For example look at the "About Us" title.

Thanks!!


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok - I just figured something out. On Explorer there is this little icon beside the refresh icon a square with a little crack in it - once that was clicked the site loaded correctly. So, now do I assume everyone knows about this? That I'm the only bonehead out there? Does everyone using explorer have to make sure that's clicked - or can I put some line of code in the site to make sure it will work properly on all browsers?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

I suspect it is your use of the Canvas tag. Looking at your CSS I don't know why you have used it here and unless I am missing something I don't think you need it with what I have seen on your page.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Temagami said:


> Ok - I just figured something out. On Explorer there is this little icon beside the refresh icon a square with a little crack in it - once that was clicked the site loaded correctly.


That icon is to put IE into "Compatibility View" mode or to take it out of "Compatibility View" mode. You should research that mode of IE to learn more about it. You can force IE to render pages in a given mode through some META tags you can put in the section of the HTML page.

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

colinsp said:


> I suspect it is your use of the Canvas tag. Looking at your CSS I don't know why you have used it here and unless I am missing something I don't think you need it with what I have seen on your page.


Canvas is a HTML5 element. The page is being served as XHTML 1.0 and not HTML5. This might be why it's not rendering correctly in IE8 or IE9.

The DOCTYPE put IE into "Standards" mode, but for the wrong set of HTML standards. 

Maybe using a HTML5 DOCTYPE would help IE render the page more accurately.

Peace...


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

So you think it's just that first line:

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

?


----------



## Lusi123 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes i checked in firefox. It is ok. I think Tomdkat gave the right solution. Please follow it.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Temagami said:


> So you think it's just that first line:
> 
> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
> 
> ?


I haven't tried it so I don't know for sure. Lusi123 reports it worked it Firefox but I don't know what it will do in IE. Give it a try and see what happens. 

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, I looked into this a bit more and I'm NOW thinking it's related to the Cufon font script you're using.

On this page:

http://cufon.shoqolate.com/generate/

I found this:



> UPDATE Oct 24: We have released version 1.09i, which is the same as 1.09 but IE9-compatible. 1.10 is on its way as well. Keep in mind that you do not need to convert your font files again, just replace your old cufon-yui.js with a new one and you're good to go.


The cufon-yui.js script you're using is version 1.08, which might not be compatible with IE8 or IE9. That version of the script works in IE7 (or IE8/IE9 in compatibility mode).

So, either upgrade your Cufon script to the latest version or add a META tag to the page which forces IE8/IE9 into compatibility mode.

Hope that helps!

Peace...


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi Tomcat,

Yes you were correct! It was the Cufon-yui.js script. I first tried to force the browser with the meta tags and it didn't work anyway I tried it. Well, it worked for about .5 of a second as the page loaded. Then as soon as the jave and swf files kicked it the title dissapeared again - which said to me (and you obvisously) This has to be a connected script. I don't kno how you knew which one!?!?! You're awesome! Thanks!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Past experience, actually. The Cufon script is used to have "fancy" fonts on a web page fairly easily. Once I was able to see the Cufon script references, I looked to see if there were any IE-related updates and voila. 

Glad it's working out for you! Now that it's working, look at ditching Cufon fonts in favor of @font-face. 

Peace...


----------

